# How far back on Deads?



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Trained back today, starting on deadlift sets. When I left the freewights area back to the main gym, one of the other trainers had been watching me on the security cameras and reckoned that I lean back to much at the end of the movment.

To clarify...once I stand upright with the barbell, I lean slightly back while I squeeze my traps. I didn't think I lean back excessively - and the guy who pointed it out is a fat ****=r who doesn't train anyway  - but I just want to straighten this out.

Apparently, leaning back is considered old-school and that the movement should finish in the upright position.

Again, I stress that I don't ARCH my back, just lean back a bit. Hope you can clear this up for me...

Thanks.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Also...

1) I never wear a belt - if I can't lift something without a belt, I'm not ready to lift it anyway.

2) I certainly don't look like that guy in the deadlift video of the other post


----------



## dodge (Jan 15, 2005)

seems fine your way


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

what works is fine, there will always be many schools of "the way" its always that way

LOL

Your way is fine!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Excellent - "My WAY or the highWAY!"

Personally, I like putting the lean in. Granted, if I was going too far back, then I could be squashing my lower disks. But I find this WAY preferable to just picking up the weight and putting back down - I find I can get more response from my back muscles.

Thanks.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

your way is fine, watching you on the security cameras lol. my way has been perfected. every will watch me and my training partner as the weights go up, they will finally reach such a big amount that everybody in the gym stops what they are doing. i wont bore you with the details of the lift, but on the end of the set (4th or 6th rep depending) i will lock it out, look to my training partner and loudly say "man is this locked?" he'll shout back "yep locked!" then i'll keep holding it and shout "man that was LIGHTWEIGHT BUDDY!" before bringing it down.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Excellent - "My WAY or the highWAY!"
> 
> Personally, I like putting the lean in. Granted, if I was going too far back, then I could be squashing my lower disks. But I find this WAY preferable to just picking up the weight and putting back down - I find I can get more response from my back muscles.
> 
> Thanks.


If you were going back to far you'd fall over LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like to have a shrug at the end and kindof pull my shoulders back.

I was suggested I do this for rhomboid development.

I just started doing deads again and my Chiropractor asked me what I was doing for my lower back and said my lower back looks good.

He was confused to what was going on till I told him I was doing dead lifts.

Great exercise.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Truewarrior1 said:


> "man is this locked?" he'll shout back "yep locked!" then i'll keep holding it and shout "man that was LIGHTWEIGHT BUDDY!" before bringing it down.


Lol its Ronnie Coleman!! 

Redemption was a crap DVD, no dialogue bogus meals list is endless. Still it was interesting to see the super freaky weights he pushed!

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Form seems fine mate..i always get **** of the instructors that weigh like 11 stone and think there great.... hey SD are u not a gym instructor?? 

A 'friend' of mine downloaded cost of redemption but it has no sound


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> Form seems fine mate..i always get **** of the instructors that weigh like 11 stone and think there great.... hey SD are u not a gym instructor??
> 
> A 'friend' of mine downloaded cost of redemption but it has no sound


No I am a personal trainer and weigh.....a lot more! shortround!

With no sound your friend aint missin much, he just says 'light weight baby' a LOT!

It is funny tho 

SO I am not hijacking, yeh your form does sound fine, lol

SD


----------

